# What is the personality type of Oskar Schindler?



## curiousel (Jan 3, 2010)

is he an ESTP?


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

Based on the movie? I'd guess ENTJ


----------



## curiousel (Jan 3, 2010)

MyName said:


> Based on the movie? I'd guess ENTJ


why is that... did you see the ending? not very entj


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

Having one huge outpouring of emotion in one moment doesn't neccesarily mean anything about a person's type. It could happen to anyone. I think the fact that he was thinking of what he could have done potentially would make him lean more n instead of s. Also, the rigid way he handled the list would imply that he was xNTJ.


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

The movie version actually strikes me as an ENTP - entrepreneurial, likes to play around (with women etc), not hardworking/lack conscientiousness, manipulative (his success is based purely on personal connections rather than the XNTJ style of strategic execution), somewhat selfish at first (therefore T) and yet start falling down (really hard) to Feeling's influence (due to tertiary Fe)


----------



## underdog (Jul 27, 2011)

He strike me more as an ESFP to me. He's disregard for rules and social conventions, impulsivity, and the way he takes immediate advantage of the war to make profit seems very Se to me. I think his decision to save his workers stems from his sense of moral obligation (Fi), which comes out once a while in ESFP when they feel sympathetic to someone.


----------



## tangential (Aug 15, 2010)

ENXJ

caveat: it's been _very_ long since i saw the film


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

ENTX

Schindler's List is in my top five fav films and I'm 
reading the book.


----------



## Kingpin (Aug 14, 2013)

In the movie he was an ENTJ 3w2


----------

